# HIS Radeon HD 2600XT HDMI 512MB GDDR3 AGP



## malware (Oct 29, 2007)

HIS unleashed today the HD 2600XT 256MB/512MB GDDR3 AGP card, the world's first and only HDMI AGP card based on the ATI Radeon HD 2600XT GPU. HIS Radeon HD 2600XT GDDR3 features special cooling with single-slot-design cooling fan (generate noise less than 20dB), core speed of 800MHz, and 256 or 512MB GDDR3 memory clocked at 1,400MHz. The full product specs can be seen here.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 29, 2007)

when will i see an dx10 nvida card for agp


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 29, 2007)

I remember when people swore up and down that the 850 series of ATI video cards would be the last on agp.  This is an excellent upgrade for people who just refuse to let the old standard go.  As long as there is a healthy amount of people purchasing AGP cards, why not make them?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 29, 2007)

Thats the reason why I love ATI so much... They haven't forgot about the people, like myself, that still have the agp mobo.... The only reason I have been even thinking of upgrading, was the fact that to get the new games to work I'd need something more powerful.. I still need to go quad, but I love how ATI isn't going to shit on everyone like Nvidia did... PCI-express is the thing of the future, but there is still people living in the past...  ATI Fanboy for life now.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 29, 2007)

yea  thats gona be on my wishlist for 3december


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 29, 2007)

Good move ATI . 

My X850XT is still trucking. No need for an upgrade...  (and yes I know it's PCI Express, just saying).


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 29, 2007)

Great news.  Unlike many commentators here who have only "one" power PC "at home" for themselves, I maintain 6 PCs for my SOHO business. Not a lot like a big company, but enough that one CANNOT consider upgrading all machines just to bring certain features up to date.  We have very good machines (1-2GB, Northwoods, AGP) that we use as workstations and many run 2x TFT screens. So a card with 2x DVI out, and with GREAT performance is a good upgrade for our machines.

ITS JUST A SHAME that the X1950XT (AGP) outperforms the HD2600XT in all games. If ONLY it was at least as good or a bit better   So I guess its still the X1950XT for me


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 29, 2007)

OMG, what an awesome coup. I didnt expect to see anything like this for AGP. I wonder how HDMI does with the AGP interface. Wonder what the quality looks like too...


----------



## Sovereign (Oct 30, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> Great news.  Unlike many commentators here who have only "one" power PC "at home" for themselves, I maintain 6 PCs for my SOHO business. Not a lot like a big company, but enough that one CANNOT consider upgrading all machines just to bring certain features up to date.  We have very good machines (1-2GB, Northwoods, AGP) that we use as workstations and many run 2x TFT screens. So a card with 2x DVI out, and with GREAT performance is a good upgrade for our machines.
> 
> ITS JUST A SHAME that the X1950XT (AGP) outperforms the HD2600XT in all games. If ONLY it was at least as good or a bit better   So I guess its still the X1950XT for me



A shame!?! WTF? Your comparing an extreme high end (at the time) video card to a mid range video card! What did you expect? Performance wise, the HD2600 series was never meant to be in the same sentence, let alone the same paragraph as the X1950XT, AGP and last generation or not!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 30, 2007)

This would be a great little card for those wishing to upgrade to pcie and wanting to use there old agp parts for a media centre....

I wonder how much they are going to be down here...  If they make it here.


----------



## Grings (Oct 30, 2007)

im looking to get one of these (or the sapphire one) though i want a silent one (saves me buying an aftermarket sink), ive got a silverstone htpc case on the way too, im gonna have one cool htpc box soon, yay


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 30, 2007)

Has ATI even fixed the driver problem with AGP cards, yet?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 30, 2007)

What problem are you talking about? the fact that you have to change the Driver to look like a PCI card in Windows?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 30, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> A shame!?! WTF? Your comparing an extreme high end (at the time) video card to a mid range video card! What did you expect?


I'm comparing the HIGHEST FEATURE card against the HIGHEST DX PERFORMANCE. That simple. The best DX10 card on AGP cannot match the best DX9 performance wise. The ONLY HDMI card on AGP cannot give decent framerates. The choice is: HDMI, OR, DX9.

I dont give a monkeys about "price". I'm talking FEATURES


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 31, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> What problem are you talking about? the fact that you have to change the Driver to look like a PCI card in Windows?



The problem with extremely poor and buggy performance with AGP cards when using the latest ATI drivers (7.10, etc).

Changing the driver to look like a PCI card?  Please elaborate, if possible.


----------

